# Hyatt high Sierra rofr



## wilma (Apr 28, 2015)

helping my sis get a Hyatt Tahoe and just won an eBay auction for week 37 at $1! I am assuming that Hyatt will exercise rofr and am wondering what we should up to offer to---$1000? any thoughts?


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 28, 2015)

wilma said:


> helping my sis get a Hyatt Tahoe and just won an eBay auction for week 37 at $1! I am assuming that Hyatt will exercise rofr and am wondering what we should up to offer to---$1000? any thoughts?


Hyatt doesn't exercise ROFR as often as say Marriott does.  This is tough as week 37 is a silver (1400 point) week, but far less in demand as a fixed week use than some of the other weeks during that season -- (50, 1-4).

Since you are likely paying closing costs (and Hyatt's high transfer fee) along with it, I wouldn't offer much more.  When I was last at HSL in June 2014, they brought in a third party reseller that was advertising the weeks -- I'm not sure Hyatt themselves are actively selling the weeks.  When you add broker costs onto it, this week is a much tougher sell to the general public.  Keep in mind also that things may have changed since RCI now owns the Hyatt timeshare business.

This is my opinion -- not fact.  If you really need the week, then you can offer more.  But I figure that Hyatt is already going to make $500 off the sale in transfer fees -- there probably is not more margin they will get unless they actively sell the week themselves, which as I mentioned earlier they do not appear to be doing in my visit last year.

Good luck.

-ryan


----------



## alexadeparis (Apr 28, 2015)

Glad another tugger got it, I almost bid on it


----------



## bdh (Apr 28, 2015)

sjsharkie said:


> Hyatt doesn't exercise ROFR as often as say Marriott does.  This is tough as week 37 is a silver (1400 point) week, but far less in demand as a fixed week use than some of the other weeks during that season -- (50, 1-4).
> 
> Since you are likely paying closing costs (and Hyatt's high transfer fee) along with it, I wouldn't offer much more.  When I was last at HSL in June 2014, they brought in a third party reseller that was advertising the weeks -- I'm not sure Hyatt themselves are actively selling the weeks.  When you add broker costs onto it, this week is a much tougher sell to the general public.  Keep in mind also that things may have changed since RCI now owns the Hyatt timeshare business.
> 
> ...



A deeded week 37 at HSL is still a nice time to visit Tahoe, but agree with sjsharkie that  is a slow time in Tahoe.  Not sure if your sis wants that specific week at HSL or just the HRC points, but you're not going to get 1400 pts at a more economical price point.  If obtaining for points, the positive is that you can exchange into some decent HRC properties - the negative is that at 1400 pts, you will not be able to trade to any prime weeks (and you pay almost the same MF as a 2000 or 2200 point week).

Note on HRC product, RCI does not own Hyatt - ILG (the parent company of II) purchased the Hyatt TS entity.  FWIW: The Hyatt TS operation/mangement/staff have remained in place since the ILG purchase - no changes seen at the various HRC properties to date.


----------



## wilma (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes, my sister does want a mid September week, I have the week after labor day and it is a wonderful time to be at Lake tahoe. I guess we will see if Hyatt takes it back at a $1!


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 29, 2015)

wilma said:


> Yes, my sister does want a mid September week, I have the week after labor day and it is a wonderful time to be at Lake tahoe. I guess we will see if Hyatt takes it back at a $1!


Let us know how it goes!

-ryan


----------



## lizap (Apr 29, 2015)

Love the Hyatt System.  Paid considerably more for our week (1880 points) and worth every penney.  Already recouped sales price.  So much flexibility in this system.  Great trading power in II.  The only drawback I can see is the units are 2BR lockouts.


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 29, 2015)

lizap said:


> Love the Hyatt System.  Paid considerably more for our week (1880 points) and worth every penney.  Already recouped sales price.  So much flexibility in this system.  Great trading power in II.  The only drawback I can see is the units are 2BR lockouts.


Did you mean "not 2BR lockouts"?  I've only stayed at HSL twice, but both times the units were standard 2BRs (no lockout).

-ryan


----------



## wilma (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes, no lockouts/lockoffs at HSL just standard 2 bedrooms.


----------



## lizap (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes, sorry, typo..



sjsharkie said:


> Did you mean "not 2BR lockouts"?  I've only stayed at HSL twice, but both times the units were standard 2BRs (no lockout).
> 
> -ryan


----------

